# Diffuser le même contenu sur plusieurs ATV



## chilus (26 Mars 2015)

Salut à tous

J'ai une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse par notre ami google et je pense qu'elle intéressera les spécialistes du genre.

Mon entreprise c'est dotée de 18 écrans et 18 ATV3. Vous voyez surement où je veux en venir...
Je dois rechercher le moyen de diffuser le même contenu (depuis la même source) sur un ensemble de ATV. ceci pour ne pas avoir à changer sur chaque boitier, le contenu qu'on veut diffuser.

En effet, je ne vois que la possibilité, depuis l'ATV de piocher dans la bibliothèque itunes de ma source, mais il faudra quand même passer sur chaque boitier pour choisir le contenu à diffuer. Ce qui ne facilitera pas les actions à mener lors de changement de contenu.

Peut on "mirrorer" sur plusieurs ATV depuis un MAC ?
Y a-t-il des Applis qui sont spécialisées dans ce genre de traitement ?

Merci pour vos réponse


----------



## Gwen (26 Mars 2015)

Il n'est pas possible a ma connaissance d'envoyer du contenu sur plusieurs Apple TV en même temps. Il faut un répartiteur de signal pour ça. Une seule Apple TV qui réceptionne le signal, puis le répartiteur qui envoie sur plusieurs écrans. Seuls soucis, ces appareils ne sont pas sans fils, du moins, je n'en connais pas. Peut-être que ça existe maintenant.


----------



## chilus (26 Mars 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Il n'est pas possible a ma connaissance d'envoyer du contenu sur plusieurs Apple TV en même temps. Il faut un répartiteur de signal pour ça. Une seule Apple TV qui réceptionne le signal, puis le répartiteur qui envoie sur plusieurs écrans. Seuls soucis, ces appareils ne sont pas sans fils, du moins, je n'en connais pas. Peut-être que ça existe maintenant.


Arff c'est bien dommage que la Pomme n'est pas prévu ce genre de demande... Je vais continuer à chercher s'il n'y a pas une solution software. On ne sait jamais.
Merci pour la réponse


----------



## chilus (7 Avril 2015)

Après recherche mais pas encore de test, Airparrot 2 semble pouvoir diffuser le même contenu sur plusieurs cibles. je vous tient au courant dès lors que j aurais validé  la solution


----------



## sebas_ (11 Août 2015)

Alors?


----------



## chilus (11 Août 2015)

Merci pour ce rappel 
Effectivement avec airparot2 on peut diffuser le même contenu sur plusieurs sources. Pour l utiliser au quotidien maintenant, je vous conseille cette acquisition pour tirer parti de multiples possibilités avec l'
ATV


----------



## sebas_ (9 Septembre 2015)

Merci Chilus!


----------

